# Leader line



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

What does everyone prefer as an ideal leader line brand? i use Berkley Vanish at the moment but find with the lighter the line the more trouble i have with slipping knots.


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

What knot are you using ? I was using vanish..was having some problems with weakness and changed to FC rock flouro from sunline...havnt looked back. I am also using a uni knot and i pull fish in on it all day.


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

I use "Linesystems" from 4lb through to 12lb. Can't fault it really - it's one of those ones with the Japanese writing on the majority of the label

cheers

Mick


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

thanks for the replys.

T-Curve, i have tried a few different knots but the knot i find to hang on best is the locked blood knot, but it does still slip occasionally but when it does stick i find that it breaks easily. ill have a look at both suggested lines and give em a go.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

craig450 said:


> i find to hang on best is the locked blood knot, but it does still slip occasionally but when it does stick i find that it breaks easily.


Craig the knot slipping I don't feel is the brand of line but more likely you are not including enough turns in your knot initially, and are you spitting on the line to lubricate it when you pull the knot when tieing as a blood knot is a good one


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

60lb (winter) and 100lb (summer) Jinkai for livebaiting pelagics.

Supple, strong, good knot strength and crimps nicely.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Nitlon for me - from 4lb through to 14lb


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

ive been using seagur flourocarbon, 
its great stuff, half the diameter of vanish and seems stronger doesnt seem to scuff up as easily. Fortunately up here we can get it for about $7 per 25m in the lighter classes.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I use a 8lb vanish fleuro for my bream/light spin outfit... so far so good. use a uni-to-uni to join the braid to the fleuro.

I always like to wet the line before tightening the knots (as said above). Will tie the knots multiple times until I'm happy that it's 'just right'.


----------

